# Est-ce que l'iPod Touch vaut vraiment la peine maintenant ?



## Erffoc (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pense depuis quelques temps passer le cap de l'iPod Touch.
J'ai cherché pas mal d'infos, mais j'ai encore des questions :

*Est-ce vraiment le bon moment ? ou y a-t-il une nouvelle "version" qui sort dans 2 mois ?
*Y a-t-il un micro pour pouvoir enregistrer un mémo vocal ?

En êtes-vous vraiment content, est-ce vraiment utile et fonctionnel ou c'est plutôt un super gadget ?


----------



## divoli (12 Août 2008)

Perso, j'en suis très content, c'est un baladeur fabuleux, et la possibilté d'installer plein d'applications (dont de nombreuses sont gratuites) lui présage un brillant avenir.

Je suis convaincu que ce n'est vraiment pas un gadget, mais un nouvel appareil avec un fort potentiel.

Il a encore quelques défauts. Par exemple, on ne peut pas l'utiliser en mode disque dur, mais il existe un freeware pour ajouter cette fonction (mais sur l'ordinateur). Les périphériques des iPod précédents ne sont pas forcément compatibles. Et il faut passer par un centre agréé pour faire changer la batterie.

Pour le micro, je ne sais pas. Attention à la compatibilité.

Je te conseille d'attendre. Une nouvelle génération va peut-être apparaitre en septembre, avec notamment une puce GPS. Mais à ma connaissance, ce sont des rumeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Très content aussi. Et la possibilité de surfer, relever ses mails, gérer ses calendriers et ses contacts est appréciable.


----------



## sylko (12 Août 2008)

Les rumeurs du renouvellement de toute la gamme des iPod sont fondées. 

Un peu de patience


----------



## divoli (12 Août 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Les rumeurs du renouvellement de toute la gamme des iPod sont fondées.
> 
> Un peu de patience



La puce GPS aussi, ce serait fondé (ou à minima plausible) ?


----------



## Erffoc (12 Août 2008)

En effet, il y avait une voix intérieure qui me disait d'attendre mais je ne me souvenais plus pourquoi.  Ben voilà !

J'attends la prochaine génération et au plus tard pour la fin d'année, j'en prends un quoi qu'il arrive !

Il y a quand même des apps utiles et gratuites!
Je viens de surfer sur appstore...


----------



## OuiOui (12 Août 2008)

Salut Erffoc je suis dans le même cas que toi j'envisage l'achat d'un iPod Touch...
Mais comme on te la dit le renouvellement de la gamme est proche, personnellement j'attend jusqu'à Octobre mais c'est très dur surtout que le refurb-store me fait de l'oeil tout les matins  
En une phrase : Prenons notre mal en patience.


----------



## divoli (12 Août 2008)

Un GPS avec l'iPod Touch ?


----------



## Erffoc (12 Août 2008)

Bah, s'il y a le GPS, ce sera la cerise pour moi (j'en ai pas vraiment besoin)

Vous pensez que le changement sera plutôt pour septembre ou pour les fêtes de fin d'année ?


----------



## sylko (12 Août 2008)

Erffoc a dit:


> Bah, s'il y a le GPS, ce sera la cerise pour moi (j'en ai pas vraiment besoin)
> 
> Vous pensez que le changement sera plutôt pour septembre ou pour les fêtes de fin d'année ?



Mi-septembre


----------



## fandipod (12 Août 2008)

Bhe écoute moi je te conseille d'attendre la nouvelle génération avec la puce gps mais par contre je suis très satisfait de mon itouch!!!


Bonne soirée



Fandipod


----------



## Kazu34 (13 Août 2008)

On parle également d'appareil photo intégré


----------



## fandipod (13 Août 2008)

Oui on parle de plein de nouvelle chose mais je pense vraiment que les new itouch seront vraiment énorme!!!!



Fandipod


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

Kazu34 a dit:


> On parle également d'appareil photo intégré



Je n'en ai pas entendu parler, de ça.

Mais plus on rajoute de choses, plus le risque de panne devient important. Ce sont les centres agréés qui vont avoir du boulot.

Et puis il faudrait voir aussi le prix engendrés par ces nouvelles fonctions, sauf si Apple compense avec la baisse de prix des disques flash.

Mais effectivement, tout laisse à penser que ce sera une révision majeure de l'iPod Touch...


----------



## Erffoc (15 Août 2008)

J'ai même entendu dire qu'il y aurait une fonction téléphone !!! Non mais j'vous jure, ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre ....:mouais:


----------



## sylko (16 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> (...)Mais plus on rajoute de choses, plus le risque de panne devient important. Ce sont les centres agréés qui vont avoir du boulot.
> (...)



Je ne te le fais pas dire...


----------



## fandipod (20 Août 2008)

Non mais Apple prépare un nouvel Itouch encore plus performant avec plus de mémoire plus de gadget!!! Il faut prendre son mal en patience!


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2008)

Très bientôt...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Août 2008)

Hello,

Est-ce un bon compromis par rapport à l'Iphone ? dans AppStore il y a-t-il plus d'appli. pour Iphone que pour Itouch ou c'est les mêmes applis ?

Merci


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2008)

Bah l'iPod Touch est un excellent choix pour celui qui ne veut pas d'iPhone (et j'en suis). Et il marque une rupture très nette par rapport aux anciens iPod (l'iPod Classic risque rapidement de disparaitre, à mon avis).

Concernant les applications, elles sont communes, si ce n'est que certaines ne fonctionneront bien sûr que sur l'iPhone (notamment celles qui se basent sur la fonction téléphone ou appareil photo)...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah l'iPod Touch est une excellent choix pour celui qui ne veut pas d'iPhone (et j'en suis). Et il marque une rupture très nette par rapport aux anciens iPod (l'iPod Classic risque rapidement de disparaitre, à mon avis).
> 
> Concernant les applications, elles sont communes, si ce n'est que certaines ne fonctionneront bien sûr que sur l'iPhone (notamment celle que se basent sur la fonction téléphone ou appareil photo)...



Merci Divoli, moi aussi je ne peux pas avoir d'Iphone, je suis chez SFR... mais je suis séduit par l'ergonomie de l'Iphone...

Je pense que je vais en prendre un... et bien j'attends pour voir si les MBP sont renouvelés et maintenant faut attendre pour l'Itouch


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2008)

Bah il y a de fortes chances que les iPod et les MBP soient renouvelés en septembre / octobre.

Pour les iPod, le renouvellement en septembre est quasiment certain (je dis "quasiment" parce qu'il n'y a pas d'annonce officielle, mais c'est tout comme).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah il y a de fortes chances que les iPod et les MBP soient renouvelés en septembre / octobre.
> 
> Pour les iPod, le renouvellement en septembre est quasiment certain (je dis "quasiment" parce qu'il n'y a pas d'annonce officielle, mais c'est tout comme).



Oki oki, je vais donc patienter un peu pour voir ce qui va se passer. Sachant qu'on est bientôt début septembre...

Merci encore


----------



## fandipod (22 Août 2008)

Ecoute je sui très satisfait de mon itouch mais c'est sûr qu'il manque la fonction téléphone mais dans ce as là il faut achter un iphone! Mais sinon pour répondre à la question Oui l'itouch en vaut vraiment la peine!



Fandipod


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Août 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Ecoute je sui très satisfait de mon itouch mais c'est sûr qu'il manque la fonction téléphone mais dans ce as là il faut achter un iphone! Mais sinon pour répondre à la question Oui l'itouch en vaut vraiment la peine!
> Fandipod



Merci pour ton avis fandipod... je pense que je vais craquer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Il se murmure tout de même une baisse de prix et un léger restylage de l'iPod Touch. Ca vaut peut être le coût d'attendre un peu ?


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Oui. D'autant que cette révision apparaitrait vers la mi-septembre.

Donc ce serait totalement idiot de ne pas attendre...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Et si la nouvelle version ne te convient pas ou que tu es raz-les-pacrettes financièrement, les modèles actuels seront bradés.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2008)

En fait:

*Si tu ne veux pas ou ne peux pas acheter un iPhone (V1 ou 3G), alors oui, le Touch vaut la peine.

*Si tu peux en avoir un, alors il faut regarder la qusetion de plus près, mais si tu peux avoir un iPhone, alors le Touch n'a plus beaucoup d'intérêts, reconnaissons-le.

*Sinon, bah avec mise à jour "designistique", et prix plus bas, attends. 



Yoskiz a dit:


> Merci Divoli, moi aussi je ne peux pas avoir d'Iphone, je suis chez SFR... mais je suis séduit par l'ergonomie de l'Iphone...
> 
> Je pense que je vais en prendre un... et bien j'attends pour voir si les MBP sont renouvelés et maintenant faut attendre pour l'iTouch



Être chez SFR n'empêche en aucune façon d'avoir un iPhone3G; la preuve, c'est moi la preuve, et peut-être d'autres encore.
Tu peux avoir un iPhone parfaitement opérationnel sous SFR...


----------



## OuiOui (23 Août 2008)

==> Je rebondis sur le sujet de Erffoc et le post précédent de Macuserman car cela me concerne aussi : 
Je dois changer de téléphone mais l'iPhone 3G est trop cher pour mon budget (de plus je suis aussi chez Sfr) , j'hésite à prendre un iPhone v1 désimlocké sur Ebay mais j'ai peur que l'autonomie soit mauvaise sur un mobile d'occasion... 
Une autre solution que j'envisage c'est un combo iPod touch + un mobile pas cher... pour remplacer mon T610  
Que me conseillez vous ?


----------



## Bazinga (25 Août 2008)

Salut a tous,

Je debaqrue un peu comme un cheveu dans la soupe, mais je n avais jamais entendu parler du Ipod Touch.

En regardant d'un peu plus pres, il me semble genial pour mon utilisation ( pas besoin de 3G car trop cher en Belgique, pas besoin de telephone car ca abimerait trop l appareil, donc banco pour le Touch!

La seule chose qui m inquiete en temps que gros bricoleur est de savoir si on peut le personnaliser facilement et creer soi-meme de petites applis ou telecharger des programmes sympas, j ai cru comprendre dans vos anciens posts que les applis sont plutot limitées.

Merci de repondre a mes petits soucis!


----------



## OuiOui (25 Août 2008)

@profete162
L'iPod Touch est entièrement customizable notamment lorsqu'il est "jailbreaké" de plus avec l'App Store sur iTunes il existe des milliers des programmes (payants et/ou gratuits) pour ajouter des fonctions. 
Après si tu est développeur tu peux créer des applications toi même pour ton iPod Touch grâce au SDK qu'Apple a mis à disposition.


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2008)

Développer ses propres applis demande d'avoir le SDK qui est payant.

"Jailbreaker" un iPod entraine la perte de la garantie.

Il y a encore peu d'applications disponibles (je parle de celles officielles), mais il faut voir que l'on en est au tout début, et que l'iPod Touch a un fort potentiel...


----------



## Bazinga (25 Août 2008)

En gros, si j ai bien  pour me rassurer: il est plus proche du PDA et organiser que du lecteur MP3?

Je desire faire l achat d'un PDA/organiser incessement sous peu et je lorgne de plus en plus.

Mais difficile de se faire une idée objective quand tous les sites d'Apple le glorifient. D'apres vos avis sur ce forum, je pense que je vais me l acheter apres la nouvelle version que je vais suivre de tres pres!

Apres, pour la garantie et le jailbrakage, aucun soucis.. La premiere chose que j''ai fait avec mon mac mini a ete de l ouvrir, idem pour la plupart de mes joujous electroniques. Je prefere etre maitre de mes appareils et non l'inverse!

Ce n'est pas au propriétaire a se plier aux lois de ses appareils!


----------



## OuiOui (26 Août 2008)

> Ce n'est pas au propriétaire a se plier aux lois de ses appareils!



@profete162 tu n'as pas tord, ce que je te conseille c'est de faire un tour sur l'app store dans iTunes pour te rendre compte des possibilités du "iBidule" et de son successeur qui ne devrait pas tarder =) 
Je n'ai pas encore l'iPod touch j'attend la mise à jour mais moi aussi comme pas mal de monde je pense que je l'utiliserai comme un pda plus que comme un lecteur mp3 car mon iPod 40Go fonctionne encore parfaitement...


----------



## flosuisse (27 Août 2008)

bonjour, je veux acheter un ipod touch 8 gb. mais il parait qu'un nouvel appareil devrait sortir en septembre. 

Vaut il vraiment attendre ce ipod touch 2 ???
Quand sortira-t-il exactement ?





EDIT Khyu : Sujet déjà traité. Discussion fusionnée.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Dans l'ordre : oui (en tout cas pour ma part) et on ne sais pas quand il sortira (les rumeurs [ou plus que rumeurs?] parlent d'ici 2 à 3 semaines) donc un seul conseil : attendre


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2008)

Oui, il est bon d'attendre courant septembre pour être fixé.

Les rumeurs sont là et les coques seraient déjà prêtes. Donc à mon avis il y a peu de chance que le nouvel iPod Touch n'arrive pas d'ici peu de temps.


----------



## chti (27 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> . Par exemple, on ne peut pas l'utiliser en mode disque dur, mais il existe un freeware pour ajouter cette fonction (mais sur l'ordinateur).
> 
> J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas quel freeware permet cela ?
> 
> ...


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2008)

DiskAid (freeware).

Il en existe deux autres qui eux sont payants.


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Septembre 2008)

Je me posais déjà la question y'a un mois ou deux et je suis content que finalement l'attente arrive à son terme \o/ . Je lorgnais déjà sur l'iPod touch 1G et sur l'iPhone ( mais j'ai déjà un iPhone like qui me convient parfaitement ^^) et avoir peut-être un GPS (ou un appareil photo mais bon j'y crois moins ) serait vraiment trop parfait xD , si il baisse le prix alors j'achète direct. Et vive l'App Store


----------



## Bazinga (1 Septembre 2008)

Si il y a ppareil photo correct, je l achete sans même reflechir, c ets un des rares gadget qui me manque!!

On verra apres le prix...

En tous cas je suis ce fil de tres pres, n hesitez pas a poster des que vous avez des renseignements sur la sortie du nouveau "touch"


----------



## OuiOui (2 Septembre 2008)

Deux nouvelles rumeurs sur le renouvellement du Touch et des iPod en général : 
http://www.itrafik.net/La-tete-de-l-iPod-touch-v2.html
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-09-02/#16952


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Septembre 2008)

Le premier indique un contour argent c'est la classe, mais le prix resterait le même ?? 299 $ ?

Le second j'espère qu'il s'agit bien de l'iPod touch V2 xD


----------



## OuiOui (2 Septembre 2008)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Le premier indique un contour argent c'est la classe, mais le prix resterait le même ?? 299 $ ?
> 
> Le second j'espère qu'il s'agit bien de l'iPod touch V2 xD



Ouai c'est classe mais comme c'est écrit dans le premier article c'est sûrement une modif toshop d'un iPhone v1 , en ce qui me concerne je n'y crois pas trop surtout que maintenant l'iPhone 3G est en plastique...


----------



## Bazinga (2 Septembre 2008)

J'avoue n'avoir jamais attendu la sortie d un appareil ou un ordinateur de ma vie!

Mais la force est de constater que la sortie de ce petit joujou fait partie de pas mal de recherches sur le net! Je penses que je vais en faire l acquisition sans trop reflechir!

J ai presque honte lol


----------



## OuiOui (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonne nouvelle Apple vient de confirmer l'event du 9 septembre : 
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/09/02/apple-confirms-september-9-special-event-lets-rock


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Septembre 2008)

Yes yes xD, j'espère vraiment que l'iPod touch sera mis à jour aussi , car l'event concerne évidemment l'iPod vu l'image de presse mais j'espère que y'aura pas que l'iPod Nano xD


----------



## Bazinga (2 Septembre 2008)

Tiens et personne ne parle du bluetooth dans les nouveautes probables?

Ca n interesse personne? Car cela n a pas l air d etre de base sur le Ipod Touch...


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Septembre 2008)

Mouais ca m'intéresse moyennement, pouvoir envoyé des fichiers entre un iPod et le mac est bien trop lent. Diriger son mac à l'aide de son ipod est peu intéressant en soit ( à voir si des app sont utiles) et les écouteurs bluetooth sont trop cher pour ce qu'ils font, je trouve.

Pour moi le GPS et l'appareil photo sont nettement plus intéressants. Mais bon si il y est je crache pas dessus .


----------



## Erffoc (3 Septembre 2008)

Pour revenir sur le post, moi non plus, le bluetooth ne m'intéresse pas trop, c'était pratique sur le gsm pour reprendre en vitesse les photos et vidéos faites sur le pouce...

Je suis en train de tout vendre pour me préparer (financièrement) à cet arrivée !
Je suis même presque prêt à prendre l'iPhone, juste pour avoir des fonctions style dictaphone.  

S'il a GPS et appareil photo, le 4ème trimestre d'apple ne sera pas loin d'un record, nous risquons d'avoir un noël très fruité ....

Et le tout pour 299   (s'il vous plaît, s'il vous plaît, s'il vous plaît, s'il vous plaît !)


----------



## jfxav (3 Septembre 2008)

dans les nouveautés logicielles qui devraient venir avec le nouvel itouch
j'espère une modification des notes avec des catégories, un système de recherche
et la possibilité de supprimer l'aide à la saisie ou bien (on peut rêver..) une aide à la saise
beaucoup plus performante
on arriverait ainsi au minimum syndical pour pouvoir utiliser les notes sur le plan professionnel
et puis tiens... one more thing... un coupier coller général comme cerise sur le gateau
hélas, le 9 sept c'est pas encore noel....


----------



## Erffoc (4 Septembre 2008)

Moi je suis déjà en train de passer pas mal de temps sur l'app store, histoire de repérer tout ce qu'il me faut pour "tuner" l'i(Pod/Phone) comme je le veux.

Je sais pas si je l'ai déjà dit, mais j'ai aussi préparé les petits sous en vendant des trucs sur ebay, histoire que je ne doive pas "attendre la fin du mois" pour le petit bijou ! (puis la pilule passera mieux aussi du côté de madame, parce que l'histoire du "regarde chou, j'ai acheté un téléphone à 500 &#8364; ..." je suis pas sûr qu'il y aura pas déclaration de guerre ...)

En y réfléchissant, j'imagine pas qu'il y aura une baisse des prix.  Je pense plutôt qu'il y aura plus de mémoire, plus de fonctions, .... mais pas une baisse des prix.  Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## OuiOui (4 Septembre 2008)

Réponse mardi prochain ;-) 
Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il y aura plus de mémoire et même si apple ne baisse pas le prix, plus de mémoire pour le même prix ca me va ^^


----------



## Bazinga (4 Septembre 2008)

Par contre quelqu un a des infos pour savoir dans quel genre de magasins il sera disponible et si il le sera directement le mardi?

Je suis en belgique et a par carrefour, media markt ou autre bazars d electro et hifi, je vois pas trop ou le chercher des sa sortie...

Ce sera qd meme plus simple que de le commander par le net et devoir faire confiance a la poste!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

Ca dépend.
En général, commander sur l'Apple Store est le plus rapide.


----------



## Bazinga (4 Septembre 2008)

ca fait toujours des frais de port, des stress dus a la poste et autre... je prefere un bon magasin ou je peux aller avec ma garantie si il y a un probleme plutot que de renvoyer par la poste ou tenter d autres solutions moins sures que le vrai magasin et le service clientele en personne qui me le rempacera!


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2008)

Ben il sera théoriquement immédiatement disponible le jour de sa sortie sur l'Applestore. Pour l'avoir physiquement en magasin, il faudra probablement que tu patientes encore une bonne semaine (ou plus selon les magasins).

Ensuite, l'Applestore ne passe pas par la Poste, mais par des transporteurs privés comme UPS ou TNT.

De plus, et là aussi cela dépend du magasin, en cas de problème le magasin peut te demander de te démerder avec Apple.

Par exemple, avec la Fnac (en magasin), tu as deux semaines pour demander un échange ou un avoir, quelqu'en soit la raison. Passé ce délai, ben la Fnac s'en fiche, ce n'est plus de son ressort, elle te renvoie vers Apple.

En supposant que les règles soient les mêmes en Belgique...


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2008)

Plus que quelques heures avant de faire chauffer les cartes de crédit , j'avais presqu'oublier que c'était aujourd'hui ^^.


----------



## Bazinga (9 Septembre 2008)

Petite question: j attends avec impatiece les nouveux touch pour en commander un.

Vous etes tous d'accord pour me dire que le apple store est la meilleure solution?

Car je me posais 2 questions:

1)Y'a-t-il vraiment un grand délai entre sa sortie sur l apple store et sa sortie en magasin ( un utilisateur me parlait d une semaine) 

2) est il possible qu'ils fassent une promo dans un magasin et que les prix soient moins chers a sa sortie "publique"

Voila, merci de me rassurer car j'ai toujours achete mon materiel electronique en grande surface!


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2008)

Y'a aucun souci sur lé sécurité en Apple Store, c'est tip top secured  

Il n'y aura aucune réduction en grande surface à part si t'as des bons ou une carte ou je ne sais pas quoi que toi seul peut avoir.

Et le temps d'attente est généralement de cet acabi après tu peux avoir des surprises (le produit est plus rapidement mis en étalage) , mais tu peux également avoir la surprise dans l'autre sens (attendre au moins 15 jours :s).


A tout à l'heure pour de nouvelles aventures \o/.


----------



## iShin (9 Septembre 2008)

Si promo il y a, ce sera sûrement sur les fins de stock.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

Juste une remarque, d'ici 19h00 on saura si iPod Toucha toujours et encore un intérêt ou pas...suivant les annonces de notre Steve préféré (donc pas Steve...Ballmer!  )

Petit rappel, vous n'aurez aucune excuse si vous ne suivez pas le Keynote live ce soir à 19h00 sur MacGé ici:
http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

Super le live tout le monde doit le suivre!! OBLIGé


----------



## Bazinga (9 Septembre 2008)

Oui, c'est terrible ce systeme, je suis épaté...

On est dans la partie des Ipods.. bientot les nouvelles du touch! :rateau:


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

Oui on éspère!!!


----------



## Bazinga (9 Septembre 2008)

Comme qqn d'autre l a dit sur le forum principal:



> Mukei
> 
> 
> 
> Bon bah moi qui voulait grave un Touch avec GPS et camera... ils en font une console de jeux... tres bien qu ils se la gardent merciiiii



Je crois que tout est dit!


----------



## Bazinga (9 Septembre 2008)

Résumé de l'histoire: je ne me jetterai pas sur la sortie des Ipod Touch comme prévu initialement!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Et qu'il fasse le café aussi? :sleep:


----------



## iShin (9 Septembre 2008)

Enfin le micro, j'en connais qui vont être ravis de pouvoir téléphoner avec leur Touch !


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

et oui pas super l'annonce d'Apple!! Mais bon...


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2008)

Moi, je le trouve très bien de nouvel iPod touch. Pas révolutionnaire, mais en évolution et c'est parfait ça.


----------



## Bazinga (9 Septembre 2008)

En fait vu l allure de console de jeu qu ils ont eu l air de lui donner, je me demande de plus en plus si il va pouvoir me servir de PDA/agenda!

Pas envie de telephoner moi... J'ai un GSM a 32 Euro qui va tres bien!

Juste besoin d un bon organizer.. je me demande si je vais pas me tourner vers la concurrence


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Ils ont juste repris le design de l'iphone, ça fait des économies&#8230; Et je le trouve très bien également&#8230;


----------



## iShin (9 Septembre 2008)

Le fait qu'Apple développe la partie jeu n'enlève en rien ses qualités premières.


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

Non mais le nouveau itouch est bien niveau design même si il n'a pas de grande nouveauté!! Mais sinon le design est celui de l'iphone!


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2008)

La partie PDA est toujours aussi performante et je pense que tu ne seras pas déçu.

Pour ma part, j'ai abandonné mon Palm Treo après prêt de 10 ans de PDA sous Palm OS car le iPhone répond a tous mes besoins sauf éventuellement l'édition de tableur qui serait un plus. 

Mais je gère mes textes sans souci, mon agenda et mes contacts de même et bien sûr j'ai rajouté des applications de tierce partie comme Splash ID ou Splash Shopper qui sont des logiciels qui me faisaient encore garder mon palm sur moi en déplacement il y a encore 2 mois.

L'iPod touch reprenant toutes les caractéristiques du iPhone avec a partie Téléphone et GPS en moins, je pense que c'est un excellent produit aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Rien à ajouter. :love:
Mon palm au placard pour de bon. iPod, GPS et GSM idem. 

Ce que j'attends avec impatience, c'est la mise à jour OS 2.1 vendredi. 
J'espère que la consommation d'énergie et les quelques bug seront définitivement réglés.


----------



## sylko (9 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Rien à ajouter. :love:
> Mon palm au placard pour de bon. iPod, GPS et GSM idem.
> 
> Ce que j'attends avec impatience, c'est la mise à jour OS 2.1 vendredi.
> J'espère que la consommation d'énergie et les quelques bug seront définitivement réglés.



Idem...


----------



## iShin (9 Septembre 2008)

Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter.
Le 32 Go est trop cher pour moi et je ne pense pas en avoir l'utilité.

Je n'ai que 3Go de musique donc je pense que le 8Go me suffirait.

Les applis prennent beaucoup de place ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

La plus grosse appli chez moi c'est super monkey ball qui fait 32 Mo, les autres (5) font moins de 8 Mo.


----------



## iShin (10 Septembre 2008)

Merci Gloup Gloup !
Un 8Go sera suffisant pour moi.


----------



## Erffoc (10 Septembre 2008)

Pfff...  Oh la la !

Franchement, je m'attendais à un peu plus que ça !
Hier, en route, ne trouvant pas mon chemin, je me disais : bientôt j'aurai le gps dans ma main...  on peut toujours rêver ...

Soit maintenant, je fais iPod Touch + GPS ou iPhone...
La première option me coûtant 350 , la seconde 500 

Peut-être que j'en demande trop à Apple ...


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Oui je pense que l'on demande trop à Apple pour un baladeur "petit prix" même s'il ne l'ai pas!  C'est juste un intermédiaire entre l'Iphone et le nano ou le classic!! Pour revenir au futur itouch de IShin je pense qu'il faudrait quand même investire dasn le 16Go pour au moins te permettre de mettre des films dessus!


----------



## Elvis (10 Septembre 2008)

Au fait, le micro du nouveau touch, permet-il de faire dictaphone (ce dont j'ai le plus besoin!!)??

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## BioHazard (10 Septembre 2008)

Pas de GPS c'est quand même sacrément dommage ... 
Pour ceux qui ont un iTouch, la connexion aux réseaux Wi-Fi non-protégés se fait automatiquement? La détection est bonne ou bien faut être proche de la borne?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

La connexion wifi se fait comme avec un ordinateur et elle est excellente. Si il y a plusieurs réseaux dispo, ils sont affichés dans une popup à la sortie de veille ou dans les réglages si l'ipod est déjà actif.


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

LA connexion se fait très bien sur l'itouch!


----------



## Mukei (10 Septembre 2008)

Je suis entrain de reflechir, pas de GPS pas de camera... mais il semblerait qu avec le systeme de micro la VoIP soit tout a fait realisable et Apple ne serait pas contre!

http://www.macrumors.com/2008/09/10/ipod-touch-gets-an-external-microphone/

Aussi jai regarde autour de chez moi il y a pletor d acces wifi en Open et enormement d utilisateur FON !

J hesite donc a me prendre un Touch et un FON ! lol

pour ceux que ca interesse
www.fon.com 
et carte des acces
http://maps.fon.com/


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Beh écoute fait comme tu veux! Regarde si les résaux wifi sont pas du genre neuf wifi, ou free...


----------



## Erffoc (12 Septembre 2008)

J'avais pas remarqué qu'il y a avait le micro.

Si c'est le cas, pour répondre à Elvis, tu trouveras sûrement une app dans appstore pour donner cette fonction à l'iTouch.


----------

